# Grow #1.



## leafminer (Jun 27, 2021)

First grow this year. March to May seeding dates. I began in late January but all the early ones turned out to be male. (??) Second grow is about a month later than this one. These are 1 sativa, some hybrids, and a few indicas. The thing in the black bin is a throwback, it doesn't look anything like normal.


----------



## sharonp (Jun 27, 2021)

It looks good. It becomes legal to have weed July 1st in Virginia. We can have four plants which isn't much fun but better than nothing. They have to be out of view also. So, I am going to stick with growing inside.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 27, 2021)

8 plants allowed here. But I have 20...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 28, 2021)

Looking good Leaf.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 28, 2021)

Lookin' just fine. I be allowed 12, but I have 16.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 274525
> 
> First grow this year. March to May seeding dates. I began in late January but all the early ones turned out to be male. (??) Second grow is about a month later than this one. These are 1 sativa, some hybrids, and a few indicas. The thing in the black bin is a throwback, it doesn't look anything like normal.




I would bet dollars to doughnuts the “ wierd one” in the black tub has Afghan/ hashplant/ type parents.


I’d lay a million on it!

Treat that baby right-  she will have waxy - dark leaves ( under enough HID lighting) and be aN absolute KNOCKOUT!!!


CLONE!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

That plant will end up with a HUGE foxtail and minimal branching but with enough light will be BANGIN!!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 29, 2021)

To me it looks like that plant did not get enough veg.  I did not research what your grow method was but with enough veg I guarantee that plant will have a massive yield.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 3, 2021)

The leaves on my Ceremonial #1 strain tend to lose their serrations as the plant gets into flower.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 3, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> To me it looks like that plant did not get enough veg.  I did not research what your grow method was but with enough veg I guarantee that plant will have a massive yield.


We're only at 13 hours now, and this plant was begun early, That's what happens with the outdoor cycle here. But the sativas are still vegging.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

The weird one.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

Male, uprooted. Already have two.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

Tallest a.t.m.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

This sativa is doing well.


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 274525
> 
> First grow this year. March to May seeding dates. I began in late January but all the early ones turned out to be male. (??) Second grow is about a month later than this one. These are 1 sativa, some hybrids, and a few indicas. The thing in the black bin is a throwback, it doesn't look anything like normal.


Keep an eye on that one in the tall black pot. Love those plants that blow out of the top like a big leafy salad! The one in white pot to the right of it also has that look.  Are those 2 indicas?  They have that shape (especially the tall black pot) that end up BIG cola producers.

Good luck and looking good,

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jul 11, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 275162
> 
> The weird one.


Like it.  Last weird one I had tasted like orange fanta, it was smaller than the others but excellent.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 11, 2021)

Cool looking plant brother.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

I know my plants look crazy and not a lot like normal people grow.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 11, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Keep an eye on that one in the tall black pot. Love those plants that blow out of the top like a big leafy salad! The one in white pot to the right of it also has that look.  Are those 2 indicas?  They have that shape (especially the tall black pot) that end up BIG cola producers.
> 
> Good luck and looking good,
> 
> Bubba


Hybrids. About 55/45 sativa/indica,


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

This is the sativa expression of my strain (Black Domina x Oaxaca sativa). It has a strange very light green leaf colour. It's still in veg but shows preflowers. I'll have to clone this one, it's not often I see this type. (My seeds are all F2 hybrids so I never quite know what's coming).


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

Here's one of the very few fem indicas. Almost all turned out to be male.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 23, 2021)

Now this is one of my strain, in its most usual expression. It's up potted into a felt pot and the response has been wow! A massive growth spurt.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2021)

Looking good bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 25, 2021)

leafminer said:


> View attachment 275773
> 
> Now this is one of my strain, in its most usual expression. It's up potted into a felt pot and the response has been wow! A massive growth spurt.


Looks like mine


----------



## leafminer (Jul 26, 2021)

My SuperSkunk (#1 under another name) by Nirvana, looks healthy and I think it's a female. Hopefully, the small one is a male so I can get some seed. I only managed to germinate two. I'm running this pot pretty hot with sheep manure and potash, but just a tiny bit of burn maybe. She's growing at a terrific rate.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 26, 2021)

Ceremonial #1. Black Domina x Oaxaca, 50/50 hybrid. I'm not sure how many more weeks she needs, Maybe 5? For amber. This is my best cultivar.


----------

